# Sketch? Eh



## Naruto! (Apr 5, 2007)

Ok, I love to sketch. I sketched this picture, It took 34 minutes!
Well not really sketch, When I did Sketch it was good but this drawing looked better!

I'll do more,

Note:I do not do requests!
I couldn't fit the whole thing! My Scanner is broken little!


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow, you sketched that?


----------



## Naruto! (Apr 5, 2007)

It took 34 minutes to do!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 5, 2007)

It looks like you just added a photo-filter to a screen-cap


----------



## DeepCut (Apr 5, 2007)

^ Lol I was just gonna say that..

Cuz why is there a random background?


----------



## Ceepha (Apr 5, 2007)

It looks rather fake... like you edited a random picture...

But if you actually drew that, very good.


----------



## ~Gaara*Of*The*Desert (Apr 5, 2007)

Ooooooooooooooh Kewl !


----------



## Close (Apr 5, 2007)

Ceepha said:


> It looks rather fake... like you edited a random picture...


..........


----------



## Naruto! (Apr 5, 2007)

The background was fan made, The drawings were Fan-made. I scanned it then I made the lines darker on computer!


----------



## Ceepha (Apr 5, 2007)

Close said:


> ..........



I meant fake like taking a screencap or other random images you can get of characters from animes and such and applying a sketch effect to it.


----------



## Naruto! (Apr 5, 2007)

Scuba-Kiba said:


> It looks like you just added a photo-filter to a screen-cap



Sorry for double post, That was the background! Also, I scanned not captured!


----------



## DeepCut (Apr 5, 2007)

Well then nice job, if your telling the truth.

But why did you choose that background ??


----------



## Ceepha (Apr 5, 2007)

Naruto! said:


> The background was fan made, The drawings were Fan-made. I scanned it then I made the lines darker on computer!



Ah. That explains the computer effect feel to it.  

Nice job.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 5, 2007)

Copy > paste > some random sketch filter > brightness/contrast > done


----------



## Kanae (Apr 5, 2007)

Well, if you actually did it, then you're great at sketching  =D congrats ^^


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 5, 2007)

Scuba-Kiba said:


> Copy > paste > some random sketch filter > brightness/contrast > done



Oh My.LMAO


----------



## ~SombreroSwordsman~ (Apr 6, 2007)

I dont believe this for a second

They are both exactly the same, I mean, look at the shadow effects on the face even

Photoshop


----------



## zamiel (Apr 6, 2007)

did you really need the real pic to tell this was fake?...
he/she sais its a sketch (so done in pecil) but you can see alot of shadows that can't be done with a pencil , also alot of sharpness , pencil shading is usually smooth, and grainy...

god its even the same freaking size :|


----------



## Naruto! (Apr 6, 2007)

I copyed that picture! But I did not Trace or use the thing o you call it


----------



## Chee (Apr 6, 2007)

Nice try.

Pick up a pencil yourself, or you'll never learn to draw.


----------



## Ogura (Apr 6, 2007)

Chee said:


> Nice try.
> 
> Pick up a pencil yourself, or you'll never learn to draw.





Like this? 

Besides don't blame him/her....sry... besides, he/she'll learn...I don't know any intentions that was supposed to bring, but it didn't kill anyone.

But it does look like it was gray scaled in Microsoft word   ...oh well.

But Naruto!, Chee's right, you have to practice and in few years you'll able to upgrade your eye sight on catching the picture. As for me, I call my self a total amature, I've never had any classes or anyone teaching me the basics, that's why I'm only good at sketching mostly, even if I have few awesome picture from my head, there as still only few. As for been an amature, that's not really a hard working skills, all of my pictures start out as a doodle, that a doodle to, right there, with my own extras. Not exact sketch I mean. And it's all DNA genes I'll tell ya, genes. I should thank my grandfather for that. *sniff*


Good luck to you! <--- *no sarcasm, really serious*


----------



## Halcyon Days (Apr 6, 2007)

Damn son, you got caught trying to cheat.



			
				Chee said:
			
		

> Nice try.
> 
> Pick up a pencil yourself, or you'll never learn to draw.


he's tellin the truth


----------

